# 3DS titles could cost three times as much to make!?



## trumpet-205 (Nov 22, 2010)

Higher price for 3DS games compare to old DS games!? Better look into your wallet sooner or later..... [/p]



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Financial documents from an Asian publisher have suggested that *3DS titles could cost three times as much to make as games for previous models.*
> 
> According to data from Japanese firm Marvelous, developing for the handheld platform could cost between $600,000 (£375k) and $1.8m (£1.1m) depending on content, 1UP reports.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 22, 2010)

Way to expensive! No one will buy many games with those prices!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 22, 2010)

While I have multiple sources of income, I'm not much of a fan of an "increase" in price. But to be honest, as long as it isn't over the standard console game price, (Which tends to be 59.99 in North America or 49.99 for PC games. The only exception is games by ActiBlizzard) I won't complain.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 22, 2010)

3DS is a money blackhole!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 22, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> 3DS is a money blackhole!


Oh please. Any hobby involving technology or entertainment will eat away your money.


Besides, most of the users here will be pirating anyway.


----------



## KingAsix (Nov 22, 2010)

All I have to say is...Oh dear!

I won't be buying but one game....


----------



## watex5 (Nov 22, 2010)

Well I was thinking about being legal of the 3DS... but if games cost this much then I guess not


----------



## SPH73 (Nov 22, 2010)

$50


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 22, 2010)

That doesn't sound too bad.

Then again, I live in Australia. We pay $100 for Wii games and about $70-$100 for DS games.

Go us!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 22, 2010)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> Besides, most of the users here will be pirating anyway.


funny didn't know they already cracked flashcarts to work on it even though 3ds is NOT released 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




don't count on it not right away.


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 22, 2010)

I suppose the one good thing about this is WAY less shovelware, meaning that developers will think twice before creating a shitty game unlike now. 

Aslong as the price doesnt go over 40 euro for a very good game (think TWEWY en Golden Sun material) and it stays under 30 for other games Im not one to complain, I will probably end up buying it legally.... well most of it anyway


----------



## Rayder (Nov 22, 2010)

My guess:

Budget-priced games will be $29.99.
An average 3DS game will be $39.99.  
AAA titles could go as high as $49.99.  

But according to that article......maybe add 10 bucks to each category.


Personally, I think my initial guess would be a practical amount to charge for the games.  What that article suggests prices could be are just too high to realistically market a 3DS, IMO.

If they start trying to sell a handheld game for 60 bucks, I'll stop bothering with handheld gaming systems altogether.  That's just too much money.


----------



## mangaTom (Nov 22, 2010)

Well if it exceeds 55 bucks then I'm not gonna buy it.(the game that is)But you'll never know cause some titles may be worth the price.


----------



## DeadLocked (Nov 22, 2010)

Instead of charging more moneis, why not just make *better games*? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 = profit
Unfortunately shovelware such as "Imagine: equestrian" or some shize sells as well if not better than quality games like LoZ

People will not buy a £90-£120 3DS game over here it just ain't gonna fly, Xbox and PS3 games are only £40 new and I'm sure they cost a lot more to develop.

Even if the games are only on par with X360 and PS3 games they will still fail, parents won't want to buy a game for their kids at £40-£50


----------



## pieman202 (Nov 22, 2010)

3x as much?!!
that's ridiculous for us...
new super mario bros ds is 
$68

x3 that would be $204... which at today's currency rates would be $202.90 american...
that's as much as a wii in america... there is no way they could do this =________=
and also australian game prices suck


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Nov 22, 2010)

Think of it movie-wise like different films have different budgets but you're still going to pay the same amount no matter which movie you see. But yes I think they could up the prices a little, I'm expecting that.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 22, 2010)

Eh. I can't see 3DS games costing as much as PS3/360 games. Not by a long shot.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 22, 2010)

Dear god... this will cost outrageously in the Philippines. A normal DS game costs P 3,000 [$68.30]

Man. Guess I'll resort to pirating, if ever there will be a hacking method.


----------



## mameks (Nov 22, 2010)

Piracy ftw then :3


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 22, 2010)

It'll be about the same price, but companies will just have to be sure they sell alot, which = less shovelware.


----------



## zeromac (Nov 22, 2010)

Think about us Aussies!
We already pay like $90 dollars for games


----------



## TheR3T4RD (Nov 22, 2010)

wut. would dat mean we, australians have to pay like 210$ for each 3ds game


----------



## nintendoom (Nov 22, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Dear god... this will cost outrageously in the Philippines. A normal DS game costs P 3,000 [$68.30]
> 
> Man. Guess I'll resort to pirating, if ever there will be a hacking method.


ahahahah.... 
They sell all DS game for 3000 here in the philippines.,
and guess what..........


Spoiler



they're selling fake game catridges..


----------



## nintendoom (Nov 22, 2010)

watex5 said:
			
		

> Well I was thinking about being legal of the 3DS... but if games cost this much then I guess not


ME TOO! ahahahaa


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 22, 2010)

pokeman said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah! and it sucks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i hope there will be a way to pirate games in 3DS... :yayds:
piracy FTW!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 22, 2010)

pokeman said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ermmm, where do you buy your games? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I guess you're right...


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 22, 2010)

I defiantly wont be buying a 3ds if prices are that high. The price of the handheld is expensive enough nevermind buying games for it.


----------



## Maz7006 (Nov 22, 2010)

absolutely ridiculous prices 

about the same cost of console games ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hmmmmm


----------



## Rydian (Nov 22, 2010)

DS: 0.5M developing, $32 retail
Wii: 1.4M developing, $43 retail

(32 * 3) =/= 43

Math lesson of the day over.  Lrn2ratio.


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 22, 2010)

When there is news like this everyone thinks it's official >.>


----------



## Rydian (Nov 22, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> When there is news like this everyone thinks it's official >.>


And nobody checks the math.


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 22, 2010)

Well It cost half as much to make Wii games than PS3 XBOX360, yet the games are pretty much the same price.
So this just meens developers can't make shovelware cause they will lose alot of money, so this is a good thing.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 22, 2010)

A bit of a overeacting from everyone, games are surely to cost a lot more to make than DS/Wii titles seeing that they were hardly cutting edge graphically, this is a much larger step up so yeah they'll cost more but I don't see them costing more than a PS3 exclusive title.

I can see just as much shovelware, if costs are high then a lot of companies may just skip with quality control and try to do them as cheaply as possible.

People wanted more so called "core" titles, this is the price you have to pay that or we'll just get downgraded ports of multi-format games like the PSP had when that started. Hoping that we'll get more 3DS exclusive games rather than games that'll also be on Wii/PSP/PSP2.


----------



## Forstride (Nov 22, 2010)

It says the games could cost 3x more to MAKE.

That doesn't mean the games will sell for 3x more as well.

I swear, people don't know how to read, or even use any of the little amount of common sense they have.


----------



## lolzed (Nov 22, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> It says the games could cost 3x more to MAKE.
> 
> That doesn't mean the games will sell for 3x more as well.
> 
> I swear, people don't know how to read, or even use any of the little amount of common sense they have.


lol?

How would they make profit if they add $$ to the retail price?

Try using the little amount of common sense you have


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes they need to add but they wont add that much. If a game is too expensive most people wont buy it which means less sales.


----------



## Veho (Nov 22, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> TDWP FTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sell three times as many games.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 22, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> How would they make profit if they add $$ to the retail price?


DS: 0.5M developing, $32 retail
Wii: 1.4M developing, $43 retail

It's not like Wii games aren't making a profit.


----------



## lolzed (Nov 22, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> lolzed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot to type don't :|

Oh and yeah they wouldn't need to add that much,but the topic right now is a bit off-track...

When they say make,do they mean develop or produce?


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 22, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> When they say make,do they mean develop or produce?


Usually both.

Guessing costs for manufactoring would be about the same as early DS titles.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Nov 22, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> ...I can see just as much shovelware, if costs are high then a lot of companies may just skip with quality control and try to do them as cheaply as possible...


^This...

And honestly, I don't think any of us Pirates have any argument when it comes to game prices. Even if there is a price hike, we had it coming!
Going back to the days of the SNES, my Mum begrudgingly paid £50 for Star Fox. I don't mind paying for decent games if I have to.


----------



## Chaz. (Nov 22, 2010)

I'd wait for the preowned version


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm sick of threads like this, where someone sees a placeholder price on an australian website or a scaremongering article like this and everyone's suddenly "OMG I can't beleev the 3DS is going to cost 900 dollars US and the games are going to be the same price as Neo Geo games, what are we going to do!?"

Since when have development costs been directly correlated to retail price?  DS development costs and the costs of manufacturing the carts have fallen significantly since the first dev kits went out.  Are new DS games released in 2010 significantly less than they were in 2005?  Go and look at Xbox 360 games on the shelf of your local games store.  Have a look at something like Call of Duty: Black Ops and imagine the huge development budget that went into that game.  Now have a look around and find a game that you think had a smaller development budget, maybe something like Hasbro Family Game Night.  I think it's probably no exaggeration to say that the budget for Black Ops was hundreds, maybe even thousands of times that of Hasbro Family Games Night.  So it should be no surprise that Hasbro Family Games Night costs $10 and Black Ops costs $1000, right?  No, wait, hang on.  That's not how it fucking works, is it?  And movie-budget games nowadays are around the same price as SNES games were, the same price PS1 games were, the same price PS2 games were.  The fact the PS3 has better graphics, the games have bigger budgets and are larger, take more time, effort and equipment to make, none of this has had any radical influence on the price of games any more than Avatar's huge and expensive development process made it cost 5 times more than Date Movie to see at the cinema or buy on DVD.

You see that huge list of developers that was released at E3, all those games companies desperate to work on the system?  If Nintendo told devs that their games were going to have to retail for over $100 dollars, that line up would fit on a postage stamp.  Think about things for half a second before you all do your Chicken Little impersonations.

I mean, even reading the original post should have made a penny drop.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Statistics from Tokyo Game Show organiser CESA reveal that producing a game for the DS in 2009 cost between $53,000 (£33k) and $527,000 (£329k). PSP development stood at between $36,000 (£22k) and $710,000 (£444k), Wii releases up to $1.4m (£875k), and PS3 and Xbox 360 games as much as $3m (£1.8m).



So 360 games can costs up to 6 times more to develop than the most expensive DS game.  How much are 360 games compared to DS games again?  6 times as much?


----------



## cyr0x (Nov 22, 2010)

All I can say is ... Arrrrrr!


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry to keep banging on about this, but every time I read this post it seems even dumber.  Even if those 3DS dev cost estimations are right, it's still half of what it costs to develop a PS3 or 360 title.  So why isn't the topic 

*"3DS titles could cost half the price of 360 games!?"*

Then instead of going "OMG Nintendo is so stupid I'm not gonna get it, I hope we can pirate"

We can go

"OMG this is amazing, Fallout New Vegas can be bought for £22 already, so I'll be able to get 3DS games for £11, I'm gonna get them all!"!


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow. That's freaking expensive. Either way, I'm still getting Ocarina of Time and Kid Icarus.


----------



## Veho (Nov 22, 2010)

Let's put it this way, all movie tickets cost more or less the same, regardless of how much the movie cost to make.


----------



## injected11 (Nov 22, 2010)

OMGWTFBBQ! Quick everyone! Make up a number, then rage about how you aren't willing to pay it!


----------



## Veho (Nov 22, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> OMGWTFBBQ! Quick everyone! Make up a number, then rage about how you aren't willing to pay it!


*ahem* 

One _grillion_ dollars.  


I'm not paying that much! Never!


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 22, 2010)

If it costs three times as much t make titles for the 3DS, maybe there won't be as much shovelware. You know there would be tons of gimmicky 3D crap.


----------



## Delta517 (Nov 22, 2010)

The only game worth so much is Zelda OoT.


----------



## arogance1 (Nov 22, 2010)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> Think of it movie-wise like different films have different budgets but you're still going to pay the same amount no matter which movie you see. But yes I think they could up the prices a little, I'm expecting that.



Here in the UK you have to pay an extra £10 to watch a film in 3d


----------



## Langin (Nov 22, 2010)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How? They say its not possible to hack or whatever.  Else Ninty will update.

I do not believe the price will be higher than €50,- Thats not possible.

Nintendo ds does not eat your money!


----------



## Rydian (Nov 22, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> If it costs three times as much t make titles for the 3DS, maybe there won't be as much shovelware. You know there would be tons of gimmicky 3D crap.


Well the numbers listed were max ones, the DS's range goes quite low (probably for an already-established company that already has a dev kit), we can expect to see shovelware once companies get a bit established in the DS scene and have a few engines to toss around and license to smaller companies.


----------



## T-hug (Nov 22, 2010)

I was hyped to get 3DS in March but I think I'm going to wait for the inevitable 2nd model.
By that time it should all be a bit cheaper and there might even be a way of running backups.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Nov 22, 2010)

Increase? Yeah, no doubt. Increase drastically from what I'm used to now? Most likely. Double? It's a possibility; a very small one. Triple? No way at all.


For a Southern Californian such as myself, if a game were to be $34.99 x 3, that would amount to around $105. Take our near-ten percent tax of that and the total price is raised to about $115. There's no way in hell they're charging over one hundred dollars for a single game. I'll pass up the 3DS completely if it's over $50.


----------



## KuRensan (Nov 22, 2010)

This will make Pirating more interesting for more people 

P.s I thought a lot of games where made for kids I don't see kids walking around with more than $400 for the console and 1 game


----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 22, 2010)

Nevermind, im not gonna buy a 3DS unless nintendo stops moneywhoring like EA.
Difference is though, EA actually puts that cash to good use


----------



## injected11 (Nov 22, 2010)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> Nevermind, im not gonna buy a 3DS unless nintendo stops moneywhoring like EA.
> Difference is though, EA actually puts that cash to good use


... the fuck?


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 22, 2010)

Lightning said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously Nintendo are going to say their device is unhackable! it's so you buy games before it happens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sony said the same thing I believe and look whats happened now. What do you want them to say? "yeah our device will be hacked within a year!"


----------



## ibis_87 (Nov 22, 2010)

I daresay it's visa versa. EA makes a ton of money and produces largely crap with several good games every year, milking their franchises to death. Nintendo makes a ton of money this generation and we get things like Mario Galaxy, Other M, Epic Yarn, Twilight Princess, DKC Returns, Epic Yarn etc.

Also, yeah, development costs do not correlate DIRECTLY with the retail price.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 22, 2010)

arogance1 said:
			
		

> Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh, what?  I've never paid more than £10 to see a film in 3D, the last two I saw were £6.30 for Clash of the Titans on a Thursday and £8.30 for Jackass 3D on Saturday, both adult tickets with no concessions.

A quick look at my local cinema and clicking two random films shows the new Harry Potter in 2D is £6.80 and Alpha and Omega in 3D is £4.95.


----------



## Snailface (Nov 22, 2010)

Iwata said 3DS games would cost more, but not too much so. Prediction: $39.99

Source: here


----------



## DryYoshi (Nov 22, 2010)

I actually think it will be around €50 (Euro's), since I find the 3DS kinda on par with the X360/PS3. And I don't think it's realistic to charge around €200 for a game.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 22, 2010)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> Obviously Nintendo are going to say their device is unhackable! it's so you buy games before it happens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha peeps think their flash carts are gonna magically work straight away when the 3ds is out. Sorry to break this to you but it ain't gonna happen and it won't be for a while either so either pony up for the games or don't play them!


----------



## Rydian (Nov 22, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> hahaha peeps think their flash carts are gonna magically work straight away when the 3ds is out.


The Supercard team claiming they should be able to get the DSTwo working with the 3DS (in DS mode) probably encourages a little of it.


----------



## Varia (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow... am I the only one who remembers this article where Iwata clearly stated that 3DS games won't cost much more than DS games? 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> On 3DS game pricing...
> 
> - "We don't believe that the world is in a state where high priced software will sell well, so we don't believe it will be in a price range too far off from current DS software."


----------



## KinGamer7 (Nov 22, 2010)

Varia said:
			
		

> Wow... am I the only one who remembers this article where Iwata clearly stated that 3DS games won't cost much more than DS games?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Thank you._ I was just about to link to that article myself.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Nov 22, 2010)

I admit that title of this post is misleading. I should have add "too make" on the end of the sentence.

Purpose of this post is to said it cost much much more to produce a 3DS game, so expect higher price to cover up the production cost. That doesn't necessarily mean that $89.99 3DS game is a reality.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Nov 22, 2010)

well I'm just gonna wait for a flashcard. you don't wanna know how many bad games I would have bought without them!


----------



## megawalk (Nov 22, 2010)

3 times....expensiver ?
lets see..... 250x3 = 750 - 150 = 600....
40 x 3 = 120 euro's for a 3ds game...
yep thats it.
the gaming armageddon


----------



## monkat (Nov 22, 2010)

megawalk said:
			
		

> 3 times....expensiver ?
> lets see..... 250x3 = 750 - 150 = 600....
> 40 x 3 = 120 euro's for a 3ds game...
> yep thats it.
> the gaming armageddon



If the game were to cost 3x more, companies would rely more on the gimmick of 3D to sell games, rather than the price. I'm guessing they'll be $50-60 USD each. There is no way anyone would get their investment back selling a handheld game for €120.


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 22, 2010)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> While I have multiple sources of income, I'm not much of a fan of an "increase" in price. But to be honest, as long as it isn't over the standard console game price, (Which tends to be 59.99 in North America or 49.99 for PC games. The only exception is games by ActiBlizzard) I won't complain.



ds games are already the same price as console games in the uk, the 3ds will be even more expensive, i am happy with the consoles i have already no more new consoles for me.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 22, 2010)

It prints money?!! *weeeeeep*


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 22, 2010)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> Besides, most of the users here will be pirating anyway.


Not for the first couple of years at least, and those are the most important. Any games released after that period will already be cheaper in general (of course with the odd exception of a really expensive one).

@OP: I couldn't care less. As long as the games are worth the price, I'll gladly buy all of them (at least if I have enough money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Besides, an increase in production price doesn't necessarily equal the same kind of increase in retail price.


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 22, 2010)

Domestic and localized Titles $39.99-$49.99

Imports: $79-$89

That makes a Japanese 3DS game cost as much as a single volume of a Japanese Blu-Ray anime (I'll buy the games but I'll be doing a lot more research on games before I throw down $80 for any handheld game to make sure it's good).


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 22, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Imports: $79-$89


But who says you _need_ to import Japanese 3DS games? The 3DS will be released in the west only one month after its initial release in Japan, and I'm pretty sure they won't start making region-specific games that soon.


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 22, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You never know, remember the DSi was supposed to have region free DSiware but it turned out to be the opposite and that could have been the test for the 3DS so Nintendo could start region locking the games.  I'm just saying that they could already have implemented a region lock on 3DS games by now.


----------



## Delta517 (Nov 22, 2010)

3 times more than usual?! Isn't it enough with high price for the system itself? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, this is still just rumors, but if they turn out to be true, then...


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 22, 2010)

You do realize how stupid most of you look for drawing the conclusion that higher production costs are going to be directly related with game prices right? If this ass-backwards logic were true for a game that only cost a mere million dollars to produce, then what about a game like Gran Turismo 5 that ran up a budget of over 60 million dollars?


----------



## Law (Nov 22, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> You do realize how stupid most of you look for drawing the conclusion that higher production costs are going to be directly related with game prices right? If this ass-backwards logic were true for a game that only cost a mere million dollars to produce, then what about a game like Gran Turismo 5 that ran up a budget of over 60 million dollars?



Sorry, Sonicslasher, I can't hear you over the voices in my head that are screaming "OH MY GOD $200 FOR A SINGLE 3DS GAME? _NINTENDO ARE SCREWING US AGAIN!_".


----------



## Anakir (Nov 22, 2010)

I'll still pay for the games if they're quality.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 22, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> You never know, remember the DSi was supposed to have region free DSiware but it turned out to be the opposite and that could have been the test for the 3DS so Nintendo could start region locking the games.  I'm just saying that they could already have implemented a region lock on 3DS games by now.


Yeah, the region lock was confirmed already (at E3 even, IIRC), but what I was trying to say is that  no one demands you to import games that are going to be released a (couple of) month(s) later in the west anyway (e.g. the new Mario games, Zelda, etc.).


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 22, 2010)

not possible man... ps3 and 360 prices max but considering tht they are releasing them on cartridges... maybe it might be costlier but only in comparison to ds carts


----------



## heavyknight (Nov 23, 2010)

Summing it up : If you like a game, buy, buy, buy. If it costs 3 times to make, they'll just have to sell 3 times as much. I guess?

Either way, it won't be that expensive, I'm looking at you ToTA port. $39.99 seems fair for each game, like how $29.99 is reasonable for each portable (DS/PSP) game or 'late' PS2 game. New tech, new toys, new generation, new price. +10 isn't so bad.
If it's +20, then, meh, probably won't be getting a 3DS either way.


----------



## Inunah (Nov 24, 2010)

Print money? That reminds me. 











I surmise that the 3DS shall do the same.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 24, 2010)

I still stick with my original reply.   I figure the average game will be $39.99, 10 bucks more than the current DS's average game price.  (there's more detail in my original reply)

I'm talking USA prices, of course.  I don't know about other country's currency.


----------

